# County Council Post



## Killter (16 Jan 2007)

Has anybody got any experience with interviews for county councils? Do they differ much from interviews in the private sector? 
What's involved in the preliminary interview?
How can I research for the required position - I really need to do my homework as there's two days' of preliminary interviews for just one post!

Any help would really be appreciated

Killter


----------



## uncorked (17 Jan 2007)

The going through your work experience part of the interview will probably be quite similar to the private sector however you will be expected to know the functions of the council inside out.  Look at the Annual Report, Corporate Plan, County Manager's Report and Budget for the year. Look at the County Council's website. If there is anything topical in the media in relation to the particular council at the moment be able to talk about it.

Best of luck


----------



## Welfarite (17 Jan 2007)

it depends on the level of job you are applying for. The above might be OTT for a position as clerical officer, where they'd be more interested in your clerical experience, computer skills, teamwork abilities, etc, etc.


----------



## JP1234 (17 Jan 2007)

I recently had an interview for a Council job and would agree with welfarite's view that it depends on the position you are applying for.  What I found was they were looking for experience in the field, and/or at least some understanding of the job I was going for, some general understanding of the objectives and functions of a local authority, suitable qualifications and placing a high value on customer care/service. Although I have no direct experience of the role I went for I read up a bit on that department and the council in general and mangaged to get appointed to a panel ( which was better than I thought I would get!)  Obviously if you are going for a more technical/professional position they will expect you to have more of an understanding of county councils but overall I didn't find the interview differed that much from private sector.  My Other Half works for the council and has conducted interviews and his view is that really pushing your experience and making it relevent to the job is key to succeeding in the interview.  If you don't have experience in the type of job you are going for find a way to apply what experience you do have to the role, read up on that particular department, and let them know you have done your homework by using phrases such as " on website I noticed that....."

Good Luck


----------



## Satanta (17 Jan 2007)

Welfarite said:


> it depends on the level of job you are applying for. The above might be OTT for a position as clerical officer, where they'd be more interested in your clerical experience, computer skills, teamwork abilities, etc, etc.


I previously did an interview for CO, and while the emphasis was on certain technical and general soft skills, all of the above tips would have stood very well.


> ...however you will be expected to know the functions of the council inside out. Look at the Annual Report, Corporate Plan, County Manager's Report and Budget for the year. Look at the County Council's website. If there is anything topical in the media in relation to the particular council at the moment be able to talk about it.


I'm not sure if "inside out" is fair, but they did ask a few questions I wouldn't have known the answers too without preparing.

I was asked a few questions on the Annual Report & Corporate plan, then asked how I had prepared for this interview (with them going into detail on every resource/media I mentioned) and (following mention of the website) asked for my views on the website as a resource for the community and any possible improvements I would suggest. 

It was just after I had completed my first year in college (during the spell where huge speculation on fees being re-introduced was riffe) [I was 100% honest about being in college and straight away they jumped on this asking why I was interviewing (think they assumed I was a time waster) quite agressively - again, I answered honestly saying I was reviewing my options with the uncertainty over college fees. Assumed I was cut off straight away after that, but they kept questioning me on it and by the end I think they had come around. I did manage to keep bringing the elements that I enjoyed in college into the possible new role and why I believed I'd enjoy it, which certainly helped bring them around]. 

I was pleasantly surprised with the Irish section of the interview (optional from what I remember). It was kept at an understandable level throughout, with the conversation very general allowing you to go in whatever path you cared to take it. While I have attended Irish college in the past, my cupla focal are far from good, but if I thought it was alright anyone would.

I managed to place in the top 20 of the panel (very surprised as I knew a few people who were sitting with me in the waiting room who had degrees etc [which instantly add a certain amount to your "score" of which the interview is only one component]) and did recieve a job offer as a result (FYI, from what I recall it was on Achill Island so not for everyone - probably why it got passed down to me), but at this stage the issue over fees had been sorted and I had happily returned to college so had to turn down the position.


I felt it was similiar to a private sector interview, with a few extra little twists thrown in. I've always found that the private sector look for you to show what you will add to the company (creativity, technical skills etc.) where I felt the council one seemed to concentrate (slightly) more on the team/people/personal/soft skills... but that could also have just been the interview panel I got.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Jan 2007)

I agree with Setanta about the different approachs of public and private employers to interviewing techniques. I too have been on boards as an interviewer (public sector) and we put more emphasis on experience for the position offered. Ok, a degree helps but often the degree may not in the discipline that relates to the position!


----------



## cork (21 Jan 2007)

Jobs like Clerical Officer, Staff Officer, Admin Officer are all pretty non specific.

You don't need a specific skills set or degree.

In the private sector - you have more specific roles.

My experience with local government is that having experience and qualifications in one area does not gaurentee work in that area.

On the plus side - it is a nine to five job without either weekend work or having to bring work home.


----------



## cork (21 Jan 2007)

See if there is an Irish language interview - this might give you a few more interview points. Pretty basic questions:

What is your name?
Where at you from?
Past-times?

etc.


----------



## ajapale (21 Jan 2007)

I heard that the Irish Language test marks are as follows:

Inability to speak or understand the language 0
Can get by with a cupla focal                      5
Fluent Speaker                                         10


----------



## RainyDay (22 Jan 2007)

Killter said:


> Has anybody got any experience with interviews for county councils? Do they differ much from interviews in the private sector?
> What's involved in the preliminary interview?



It is very unlikely that there will be a 'preliminary interview'. THere will be 1 and only 1 interview, so that is your one chance to shine. Make sure (as other posters have mentioned) that you understand the role and functions of the local authority.


----------



## tricky@ (23 Jan 2007)

RainyDay said:


> It is very unlikely that there will be a 'preliminary interview'. THere will be 1 and only 1 interview, so that is your one chance to shine. Make sure (as other posters have mentioned) that you understand the role and functions of the local authority.


 
It depends on what the position being filled is- Interviews for the post of Assistant Staff Officer in County Councils usually involve a preliminary interview.


----------



## Killter (26 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the help........
I got a preliminary interview date for next week!! Any ideas what this is!!??

Cheers


----------



## Killter (11 Aug 2007)

Didnt get the post but not to worry-it was for a water inspection post-but thanks to everyone who responded to my original post.

cheers


----------

